# Anyone good at editing?



## GerritSmith (Jun 6, 2011)

Could someone edit this photo? I have a scratch or something in my lens and its affecting my photos. Could someone try and fix it? The defects are in the left sides of the picture.

Thanks!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks like a very big piece of stuff on your sensor altho I can't imagine how this got into P&S.
If this camera is new, send it in for warranty service


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 6, 2011)

I took the pictures with  a point and shoot Samsung SL50, you can look at the lens and see a mark on it.  The camera is out of its warranty now.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2011)

Here are the shots. I did auto color in Photoshop as well as fix the scratches.


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks! They look amazing! Gerrit Smith Photography - Home Check it out! I gave you credit!


----------



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2011)

Just glad you like it.


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jun 6, 2011)

maybe dust?


----------



## Bynx (Jun 6, 2011)

chaosrealm93 said:


> maybe dust?


 
Since he can see it on the lens its not dust. Id guess more like a scuff mark.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 6, 2011)

GerritSmith said:


> Thanks! They look amazing! Gerrit Smith Photography - Home Check it out! I gave you credit!


 
Almost every one of your images has the subject centered.
Google for "elements of composition", and expand your mind!


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 7, 2011)

Should I not have my subjects centered?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 7, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> GerritSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! They look amazing! Gerrit Smith Photography - Home Check it out! I gave you credit!
> ...



Do a bit of work on your own


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 7, 2011)

GerritSmith said:


> Should I not have my subjects centered?


Did you google as suggested?


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea I googled it, but I am still wondering should I never take pictures with the object centered? How about this picture I just quickly took?


----------



## bazooka (Jun 7, 2011)

It could have been a better shot had you balanced the two flowers on opposing thirds intersections of the frame. As it is, the second flower is almost invisible at first glance because it's behind the main flower and they are, as expected, identical in tone and color. Imagine what it would have looked like had you moved the camera a few inches to the left...


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for your advice! I will go and take another pictures of the flowers. But one question.. I have a cheap ole' Samsung SL50 point and shoot and that's what I take all my photos with, but it can't really focus on two objects. Any advice?


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 7, 2011)

I went a got a couple more shots, it just wont focus on both objects.. Are you talking about it doing that? Anyway here is what I toke.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 7, 2011)

read about *depth of field*


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 7, 2011)

Just bear in mind I have a cheap Samsung SL50 *point and shoot*.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2011)

You may need to experiment on getting the camera to focus where you want it to.  
Take the flower pix, for instance.  You will want it to focus 1/3 of the distance between the flowers for maximum depth of field.  But, the camera doesn't 'see' anything there, so it doesn't want to focus there.

So try this:  Frame your shot, then step back the distance from the near flower to the 1/3 distance between them.  Press the shutter release part way down, to get it to focus.  Keep your finger on the release, and move back to where you started.  This might well keep the camera focused where it set itself, and when you move back that focus point is now where you want it..... 1/3 of the distance between the flowers.

This doesn't work for every P&S, but it's worth a try.


----------



## GerritSmith (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok thanks! I will try that. I have gotten a lot of macro shots but I have never gotten it to focus on two objects.


----------



## timlint (Jun 15, 2011)

google 9 square rule. There are times to break the rules but its better to understand them and to know when and why to break them.


----------

